# Nina



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at that face!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is the perfect puppy that face is to die for I want her


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

She's so cute!! And such a poser too  Look at those meltingly gorgeous eyes looking straight at the camera


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't believe she is ours! So lucky!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

That is just too cute for words. She has such an adorable face and her colour is beautiful. I'm enjoying these daily fixes of photos.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwwww she is adorable!!! Absolutely beautiful colour! xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys... Such an exciting time! Such a kissable little face. Gentle little girl. Esther and Milly are doing a great job with these pups!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That is definitely not a smooth chin ... 
Little Nina - she is so gorgeous


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi.. I'm addicted to her!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHE IS SO DARN CUTE!!!! ahhhh! really just too cute! love her


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Marzi.. I'm addicted to her!


Me too

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk Donna I wish you lived nearby. You would be the perfect puppy sitter!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I love her and I want her!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

tessybear said:


> I love her and I want her!


You should see her brother
(I've been labeled a puppy pusher) 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Totally beautiful


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cute as a wee button 

I reckon she will have a fab wavy coat but not a big curly wurly nightmare to groom like Molly ...she reminds me of Janes honey 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's a beauty Ruth.... She's so meant for you and Lola..... So how much did she weigh ???


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> She's a beauty Ruth.... She's so meant for you and Lola..... So how much did she weigh ???


1.489kg! Very cute!


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

*My god*

What a gorgeous puppy reminds me lots of Rocko when he was a puppy absolutely divine she is!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep that is one cute puppy .. how old is Nina now?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Pups were born 3rd June!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Aprrox 5-6 weeks old then, not long now until she comes home. 

What is her coat texture like? 

Oh you are going to love having two poos Ruth. I am so excited for you and your lucky dogs.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Cute as a wee button
> 
> I reckon she will have a fab wavy coat but not a big curly wurly nightmare to groom like Molly ...she reminds me of Janes honey
> 
> xxx


That was exactly what I thought - another bunny like Honey


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Aprrox 5-6 weeks old then, not long now until she comes home.
> 
> What is her coat texture like?
> 
> Oh you are going to love having two poos Ruth. I am so excited for you and your lucky dogs.


Thanks JoJo! I think Lola's going to love her! She's needed a friend for a while.. Such a playful girl. 

Nina's coat is soft and silky with a slight wave through it and little curls at the ends of her ears, her little nose, lips and pads are pure black which is gorgeous. Esther tells me her coat is like how Milly's (Nina's mum) was as a pup. Milly's coat is the shaggy/wavy type but extremely soft now as an adult. So we will have to wait and see.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> That was exactly what I thought - another bunny like Honey


Must go and look at some Honey pics!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

aaawww Nina :hug: so cute!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds scrummy coat Ruth, and she will be so much fun with Lola, ahhh.

Yes like Jane's Honey ...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Ruth she is GORGEOUS!!! I'm so looking forward to when you bring her home as you are very good at posting lots of pics! She is very much like Honey, although I think Nina will have a thicker coat. Honey's was quite wiry along her back but is now a mixture of very soft fleecy/silky hair with her back being more like human hair. I've just clipped her shorter and love it as it makes her coat look thicker and softer. xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is gorgeous, a little like Dudley was as a little'un, but she looks a bit chunkier, but that is because he has longer legs.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the lovely comments!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah Ruth! Nina is such a pretty little thing - gorgeous!!! Bet you really can't wait x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Tracey! I can't wait!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous little nina! Such a cutie. She is such a lovely colour too. You are so lucky and I bet Lola will be the perfect big sis for her too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I hope so Nadine! X


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

What a cutie you just want to kiss, kiss, kiss:kiss::kiss::kiss:and cuddle:hug: her ohhhhh I want another!!!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Must go and look at some Honey pics!


Did you look at the Honey pics on your red thread?
Do we get more Nina pics today? Are you visiting her again?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeh Honey is gorgeous... Will be delighted if my girl looks like her! I think nina has a broader muzzle maybe? Hopefully get another pic today! I'm always hoping for a picture! Not sure if we will get up the road for a visit... Maybe next week. It's difficult leaving her... I want to smuggle her and a few others home with me! They are scrumptious. X


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, I think Nina has a broader muzzle. Honey has a very narrow muzzle, further enhanced by the fact her muzzle hair is still developing. When she's wet, her head seems so tiny! Biscuit's head seems huge in comparison! x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She is soooo cute!!! I wanna kiss that puppy nose!!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, she gets more stunning by the day!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

This so reminds me of when we were waiting for Seymour. Except I kept on nagging his breeder for pictures all the time. Can't wait til she comes home with you, then we get to see more lovely pics  x


----------

